
Show HN: App to help customers skip queues at stores(COVID-19) - Rohul24
https://nearbyopen.com/
======
Rohul24
A lot of people I know told me that they are using a publicly shared excel
sheet in their community to maintain unnecessarily crowd to their nearby shops
and to maintain social distance. Me and one of my friend, who thought this app
will really help people who wanted to buy their essentials without going into
a crowd, knowing if the store is less crowded before leaving home. We are just
trying to do our small part in saving a lot of lives by reducing unnecessary
crowd to the store. About app: If you are a grocery store or a drug store, you
just register yourself with minimum information to manage your own store, set
your store location & name, enter max allowed people in your store at the
given time. Increase and decrease the current people count at your store
counter page by clicking on + or -. If you are a customer, just search for
your location using the search bar, or just allow location from your phone to
pick you coordinates, which will list out all the stores that are near you and
which are open at the moment, along with the count of people at the store and
max allowed count at the given time, this will give you an ability to see if
there is a less crowd before you go out to purchase any essentials avoiding
the crowd.

The app really works only if you share it with your customers if you are a
store owner and with your friendly grocery stores/drug stores if you are a
customer, share it, so that both you can maintain the social distance.

